# Separar Paquetes Inestables

## Joussef

Buen Día a todos.

Busque información de este tipo y no la encontré, si la hay posiblemente se me paso, agradecería que me pasaran  el link.

Como puedo instalar paquetes inestables en una carpeta especifica,

Gracias por su atención

----------

## quilosaq

En cuanto a paquetes inestables puedes mirar esta parte del Gentoo Handbook.

Instalar paquetes en carpetas específicas. Esto no creo que se pueda hacer con la herramienta de gestión de paquetes de gentoo (emerge). Se puede elegir la versión exacta de un paquete (siempre que exista un ebuild para ella), pero se instalará "en su sitio".

Existe algo parecido a lo que buscas que consiste en la instalación de varias versiones de un mismo paquete (se llaman SLOTS). Creo que esto sólo es posible para determinados paquetes y no para todos. Puedes encontrar una pequeña referencia a los slots aquí y en la página man de emerge.

----------

## i92guboj

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Instalar paquetes en carpetas específicas. Esto no creo que se pueda hacer con la herramienta de gestión de paquetes de gentoo (emerge). Se puede elegir la versión exacta de un paquete (siempre que exista un ebuild para ella), pero se instalará "en su sitio".

 

Se puede usar la variable $ROOT para esto (en make.conf) o bien la opción de comandos --root, ambas bien documentadas en la página man y la ayuda de emerge, seguramente. Por supuesto, ajustar $PATH y otras variables (como $LD_LIBRARY_PATH) para que todo funcione es otra historia. ¿Es posible hacer lo que Joussef quiere? Sin duda. Lo que no entiendo es qué objetivo  persigue o qué espera conseguir con esto. En Linux los programas no se instalan en una carpeta autocontenida (ni siquiera en Windows lo hacen así), hay ficheros repartidos por todo el sistema de archivos.

----------

## Joussef

Muchas gracias, por la molestia de contestar los mensaje, el objetivo de esto es tener una mayor administración de mis paquetes que instalo así como también no hacer inestable mi campo de trabajo, voy a leer con detenimiento sus aportaciones.

Gracias por su atención.

Saludos............

----------

## i92guboj

 *Joussef wrote:*   

> Muchas gracias, por la molestia de contestar los mensaje, el objetivo de esto es tener una mayor administración de mis paquetes que instalo así como también no hacer inestable mi campo de trabajo, voy a leer con detenimiento sus aportaciones.

 

Tener un $ROOT separado para algunos paquetes no es una tarea fácil, y complica bastante la administración, aunque todo depende de los programas en cuestión y de cómo estén construídos (el enlazado estático podría ayudar aquí, claro que portage por defecto no va a hacer eso de forma automática).

Portage tiene la capacidad de mezclar paquetes estables e inestables, viene todo explicado en el handbook. El sistema va a ser tan inestable como tú quieras que sea, el hecho de instalar los programas "inestables" en otros directorios no hará que tu SO sea más "estable" si de todas formas vas a usar dichos programas. 

Siempre puedes compilar unos cuantos programas a mano usando como prefijo /usr/local o algo similar, usualmente con algo como ./configure --prefix=/usr/local. Portage también te permite "inyectar" paquetes que has compilado a mano para que Gentoo sepa que están instalados, aunque los hayas instalado fuera de portage. Para tal efecto se usa el fichero /usr/portage/profiles/package.provided

Portage es una bestia algo complicada, si puedes explicar de forma más concreta y exacta tu problema quizás alguien por aquí te pueda sugerir la forma menos dolorosa de llegar a una solución satisfactoria.

Saludos.

----------

## Joussef

De antemano muchas gracias por la asistencia, deja lo checo y los seguiré molestando por acá.

Saludos y mucha suerte.......

----------

## opotonil

Por lo que entiendo que pretendes ¿no seria mas sencillo crearte un entorno chroot dentro del sistema para hacer pruebas?

Salu2.

----------

